# I May Have an Opportunity to Sell



## Misschief (May 17, 2018)

I've been slowing working towards selling my soap locally. Just today, a client came in looking for business printing (I work in a print shop) and, through her, found out about a small crafter's market I wasn't aware of. She gave me the FB link to the market's page and I've made contact with the woman in charge. What I don't know is anything about taking payment. I mean, I'd prefer good hard cash but I know there are people who never carry cash. What payment options do you provide? How do you take payment at markets? Where do I even start? (If it makes any difference, I'm in Canada.)

Oh, just as an aside, I now have a name... Mission Meadows Soapery. I'm still waiting for my graphic designer (my son) to come up with a logo but he's in the middle of setting up his own business.


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2018)

I use Square but I am in the US and I don't if you have it available. I assume Pay Pal still has a system for swiping. Without taking CC cards I would lose a lot of sales. Sorry I cannot help you with your answer but I am sure one of the Canadians will be of help

Hope your new market goes well for you


----------



## CaraBou (May 18, 2018)

Square also works in Canada.  You'll need either wireless internet or a cell network/data connection. You can also swipe credit cards offline, but if that card rejects later (when you're connected again) you're out that payment.

It's super easy on the swipe side though I've never set up my own account.  I've always just swiped for other accounts, during some of my volunteer stints. So do look into fees.

All of that talk about swiping makes me glad chips are here now.  I imagine those read much quicker and hassle free.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 18, 2018)

I too use square. Its convenient and easy to use.  I have paypal but prefer square as I have the chip reader.


----------



## Dahila (May 18, 2018)

Cash only ,  in my market the ATM machine is so close to me,  There is a way to pay debit also in my neighbor booth,  But is mainly cash for me,


----------



## dixiedragon (May 18, 2018)

Check out square. you may want to get the extension cable so you dont' have to take your phone out if it's case. Square is actually free - you pay for it, but it gives you a credit equal in that amount when you set up your account. It does take a certain percent.


----------



## cmzaha (May 18, 2018)

Since Square is available for you I would certainly go that way, since I would rather pay the small fee versus loosing a sale. In my main market 80% of my sales are with a card, so I am not about to loose those sales


----------



## amd (May 18, 2018)

I also use Square, and it has saved me when I have almost lost a sale because someone didn't have cash, or decided that they wanted to buy five bars instead of one. There are reference codes you can get from another Square user that will give you free processing for the first $1000 (I think) in sales. I'd offer my reference link - but as other Square users have chimed in first I'll let you contact them for the link. It's also nice because you can create a library and discounts, and keep track of inventory. I use it for all of my sales, whether cash, check or cc, and then when I have to pay my taxes I can quickly look to see what my sales were. I put tax included in my prices, but there is the option to set the tax % at each transaction and collect it up front.


----------



## cmzaha (May 18, 2018)

You can also put in tax for each county. In our area when have several tax rates


----------



## Lin19687 (May 18, 2018)

I plan on cash only for the time being, but I too am just beginning.


----------



## NsMar42111 (May 18, 2018)

Square for cards (which I was doing a farmers' market selling bonsai). No issues with it for me!


----------



## cmzaha (May 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I plan on cash only for the time being, but I too am just beginning.


If you are going to be selling at craft shows and farmer markets you may consider the "cash only" thought, you are putting yourself in jeopardy of losing a lot of sales. We live in a "no cash" era


----------



## Lin19687 (May 20, 2018)

@cmzaha yes I know, I myself do not carry cash.  But I always have some in my car in case I see a yard sale.
This will be for the time being.  I just do not know which I want to use.  I have an Android phone so I need to look into it.
Mainly trying to build stock right now 
But this is in my Bucket list of searching.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 20, 2018)

Out of curiousity, if you ONLY have a Swipe reader and the card has a chip, will it take the swipe?
I know stores that have the chip will not take a swipe but don't know if that is ONLY because it HAS the chip reader ?


----------



## NsMar42111 (May 20, 2018)

I've used square on cards that had a chip and didn't notice anything. Besides, you can always manually key in the number. If I remember right, its a slightly higher fee if you key it in but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Misschief (May 20, 2018)

Today, my grandkids and I went to check out the market. I noticed that a lot of the vendors use Square. I'm not really familiar with it; how does it work? I've looked them up online but I'm not seeing a lot of detail. I have a tablet (Android), I have a cell phone (Android). Is the setup fairly easy?


----------



## cmzaha (May 20, 2018)

Yes you can swipe a card with a chip. You can purchase the chip reader, and on the Square site it will explain the difference. Even with the security issue I went back to using the swipe instead of my chip reader. Square works fine with Android.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 20, 2018)

You can swipe with chips. However, if they dispute the charge square will not support you.  I make all customers sign for credit card purchases.  I would lose so many sales if I didn’t take credit and customers tend to make larger purchases.  I too charge tax on credit purchases which covers the fee.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 20, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Today, my grandkids and I went to check out the market. I noticed that a lot of the vendors use Square. I'm not really familiar with it; how does it work? I've looked them up online but I'm not seeing a lot of detail. I have a tablet (Android), I have a cell phone (Android). Is the setup fairly easy?



Yes, it's very simple. You download the app, then it will ask you for some information. I think it uses your account number and the routing number from your checking account. My suggestion is to make sure to write down the password somewhere. And if you are doing a craft show, make sure to open up the app, update it if necessary, and make sure everything is working a few days before hand. What is nice is that if you have a spotty internet connection, it will hold onto your transactions until you have a good connection.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 21, 2018)

https://www.merchantmaverick.com/the-best-credit-card-reader-for-your-small-business/
https://www.business.org/software/p...dit-card-reader-apps-for-your-small-business/

Both good info on different card readers and pricing of them


----------



## Misschief (May 23, 2018)

I've signed up for Square and I've downloaded the app to my tablet, which will be coming with me to the market (when I'm ready). So far, it's been a breeze setting it all up. I was up until about 10:00 playing with it last night.


----------



## CaraBou (May 23, 2018)

Good luck Mission Meadows, and have fun with this next phase!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> found out about a small crafter's market I wasn't aware of. She gave me the FB link to the market's page and I've made contact with the woman in charge. ... I now have a name... Mission Meadows Soapery.


You sound so calm, cool and collected but I'm SO excited for you! How did you come up with your name? I like it!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I've signed up for Square and I've downloaded the app to my tablet, which will be coming with me to the market (when I'm ready). So far, it's been a breeze setting it all up. I was up until about 10:00 playing with it last night.



I love square.  It allows me to enter my inventory that I take to my shows and sends notices to you me when stock gets to low.  I'm able to have it notify me when it reaches whatever number I enter.

They also send you daily sales reports when you sell.  Also, end of year reports.   Very handy.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## Misschief (May 24, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You sound so calm, cool and collected but I'm SO excited for you! How did you come up with your name? I like it!



LOL I'm always calm.... well, almost always. Just don't make me angry. This IS exciting, and a little overwhelming, and I'm deep in preparation even though I haven't officially signed up yet. Even my husband is on board. I think I'm a little more...no, a lot more... realistic than he is. He thinks he'll be able to quit his job to help sell soap and we'll be able to retire on the profits. Ha! I know better than that and I keep reminding him of it.

Mission Meadows Soapery (I've had very positive feedback, btw)... we live in an area of Kelowna known as the Mission, named for the original Catholic mission founded by Father Pandosy. It's a great area for walking and one of my favourite places in the area is an organic farm stand called Old Meadows Farm. Even though the area is becoming more and more residential, there's a marsh and a working farm, with beef cows, and meadow land. Next to the farm is a large sports/library/swimming pool complex with ball diamonds, soccer fields, and an awesome walking path along Mission Creek. And I make soap; hence the "soapery". I tried a few variations but Mission Meadows Soapery just has a sound and feel that struck a chord... it has a "classic" or "vintage" feel to it that I love. Now, I'm just waiting for my son to come up with a logo for me. Unfortunately for me, he's in the process of setting up his own business.

Plus, it's a name that I can take with me, if we ever decide to move. It's generic enough to work almost anywhere.


----------



## soapmaker (May 24, 2018)

Oh my, you folks are really into this! I never considered anything but cash and an e-transfer! E-transfers are easy and free but in a market situation you would be too busy to deal with all that.  I'm not really into markets a lot. Most purchases are at my home or wholesale.


----------



## Misschief (May 24, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Oh my, you folks are really into this! I never considered anything but cash and an e-transfer! E-transfers are easy and free but in a market situation you would be too busy to deal with all that.  I'm not really into markets a lot. Most purchases are at my home or wholesale.



That's pretty much what my husband said... cash or cash. However, I did notice that this is a somewhat higher end market and the majority of the vendors were displaying the Square symbol. That tells me that a lot of the customers aren't carrying around a lot of cash. If I can do something to encourage purchases, I will.


----------



## soapmaker (May 24, 2018)

Of course, I would too in that circumstance.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2018)

I love Square's inventory control option and their invoice option. 

They also give you a free mkt.com (i think it is) website that you can also integrate with your own domain. You can see mine at www.amdsoap.com if you want to see what the format looks like, it's very simple. So I use the Square free webstore with my own domain. It gives you the option for pickup/delivery or shipping. Just a word of warning, many of my customers who use their mobile devices find it difficult to figure out how to switch it from shipping (the default) to pickup. That's where the invoice comes in handy. It will allow you to do a partial refund too, so sometimes I have refund the shipping costs to a pickup customer. I am just a fan of Square overall.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> That's pretty much what my husband said... cash or cash. However, I did notice that this is a somewhat higher end market and the majority of the vendors were displaying the Square symbol. That tells me that a lot of the customers aren't carrying around a lot of cash. If I can do something to encourage purchases, I will.



If you are doing shows you will loose money if you don't take credit.  At a show last year because I took credit I got a 300.00 purchase.  It was a family doing Christmas Shopping.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2018)

Indeed. I have had customers stop and only pick out one soap because that was all they had cash for, and then when they see my Square sign, they picked out $20 more in product.

Just a bit of advice, make sure you know how work your system before you get to the show. I had a friend who upgraded to the chip reader, thought she knew how to work it and lost over $100 in sales simply because she didn't know how to tell if the card had processed or not. Fortunately her second show she was setup next to me so I was able to help her out.


----------



## cmzaha (May 24, 2018)

Taking CC is very very important if yhou want Sell and it makes no difference what size the market is. Yesterday at my weekly market almost all my sales were CC and I know I sold a shawl for over $60 because I take cards. The lady really liked the shawl but did not have enough cash so mentioned she would go inside and look for an ATM. Nope, not letting her get away I mentioned I can takes cards and she would not have to pay a card fee, she said, "Oh you do,"and I got the sale was mine. People just do not carry a lot of cash these days


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 25, 2018)

Misschief said:


> LOL I'm always calm.... well, almost always. Just don't make me angry. This IS exciting, and a little overwhelming, and I'm deep in preparation even though I haven't officially signed up yet. Even my husband is on board. I think I'm a little more...no, a lot more... realistic than he is. He thinks he'll be able to quit his job to help sell soap and we'll be able to retire on the profits. Ha! I know better than that and I keep reminding him of it.


You're thinking is spot on! I've always felt there's no way to make a living selling soap -- until and unless you do well enough at markets/events to begin with, thereby getting valuable feedback (good and bad) and building up a customer base, then moving on to selling wholesale and teaching. 

Your DH can be a huge help at first, but it might be best if he has a profitable hobby of his own -- like knife & scissor sharpening. A soaping buddy in Arizona says her husband's sideline clears $100-$200 per market -- people wait in line to get their knives sharpened -- even on a bad day when she makes a pitiful $60 because of the weather, poor turnout, or whatever. 


Misschief said:


> I tried a few variations but Mission Meadows Soapery just has a sound and feel that struck a chord... it has a "classic" or "vintage" feel to it that I love.


That's exactly how I felt when I read it -- I just couldn't come up with the words you used to describe it so well. 



Misschief said:


> Now, I'm just waiting for my son to come up with a logo for me. Unfortunately for me, he's in the process of setting up his own business.


FYI: If you go to Vista Print, they have ready-made business card designs you can choose from to tide you over until your son gets to designing your logo. They also have all the other accoutrements you need, like really nice banners! It's a good company to do business with, they've been around "forever" and their prices won't break the budget.


----------



## lyschelw (May 25, 2018)

Since I have a store and a local merchant account I am able to use the mobile version if I do venture out.  Local merchants are general cheaper than Square but only if you already have an account.  And if you are starting out probably not worth the extra effort.  

We have used Square for out Girl Scouts.  That $1000 in free sales is wonderful.  It is easy to use.  Good luck with your selling!!!


----------



## Misschief (May 25, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> FYI: If you go to Vista Print, they have ready-made business card designs you can choose from to tide you over until your son gets to designing your logo. They also have all the other accoutrements you need, like really nice banners! It's a good company to do business with, they've been around "forever" and their prices won't break the budget.



I can do better than Vista Print, Zany. I work in a print shop (been "in the biz" for over 15 years in total) and have a VERY supportive employer. Under their ownership, we also have a Fast Signs franchise. If I want business cards, brochures, table signage, banners... anything... he's told me I can have it at no charge. I have all the programs I need to design my own stuff, and have been doing so for a long time. I really do have an awesome boss, even if the pay isn't the greatest. 

My temporary business cards....


----------



## Lin19687 (May 26, 2018)

So your Boss will get some free soap ?  LOL

I did the Vista print only because I know they do good work.  Great prices and fast delivery.  They have online Chat if there is an issue and they were FAB when I used it (on a weekend) !

I think I may do the Square.  I will most likely get the chip/swipe reader that goes in the headphone jack.  As secure as things are I feel better not using Bluetooth.  And I don't like how the phone has to allow an app to see everything or else it won't work 

GL !
When is your first show ?
I'm still waiting on one to get back to me


----------



## Misschief (May 26, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> GL !
> When is your first show ?
> I'm still waiting on one to get back to me



It will be towards the end of June, I'm thinking. I have to wait until the beginning of the month to get the insurance (it's a budget thing). Once I have that, and my Square (which hasn't arrived yet), I should be good to go. I do have to sign up, though, by June 10.



Lin19687 said:


> So your Boss will get some free soap ?  LOL



They do get free soap... if they want it. Along with the baking and other samples I bring it. I'm that person in the office, the one that's often bringing in food or things I've made. A while back, he had a Fast Signs team meeting here, with reps from 5 other stores. My boss put together gift bags with local information and products. I donated soap. It ended up being the most popular item in the gift bags.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 27, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I can do better than Vista Print, Zany. I work in a print shop (been "in the biz" for over 15 years in total) and have a VERY supportive employer. Under their ownership, we also have a Fast Signs franchise. If I want business cards, brochures, table signage, banners... anything... he's told me I can have it at no charge. I have all the programs I need to design my own stuff, and have been doing so for a long time. I really do have an awesome boss, even if the pay isn't the greatest.





    Lucky you! I'm SO jealous!  



Misschief said:


> My temporary business cards....


Cool.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 28, 2018)

@Misschief   Which reader did you get ?
My show people got back to me so I am on for June 30th.
I may just get the free one and see how it goes.  If it is a good fit I may upgrade to the chip reader later.


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> @Misschief   Which reader did you get ?
> My show people got back to me so I am on for June 30th.
> I may just get the free one and see how it goes.  If it is a good fit I may upgrade to the chip reader later.



I ordered the free one. It should be arriving any day now.


----------

